# Help sexing my german rams



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

hey guys,

got a pair of rams yesterday, hoping to have one of each sex but I'm not sure. my pics take a long time to upload so click here to go to the thread on theplantedtank containing all the pics.

any help is greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I swear they appear to share some male/female traits, but I'd probably say they're both male. I usually go off whether their belly is pink or not.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Definitely both males my friend. One is clearly dominant showing full colour and the other male is quite dull being submissive. For a greater chance at a female look for a pink belly.

Here a pic of one of my females from a few years ago.

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww284/CAtropicana/100_0447.jpg?t=1296781203

Many females show the elongated dorsal fins but not the elongated pelvic fins.

You can see the elongated pelvic fins on my mature male here. Young males will eventually grow them out.

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww284/CAtropicana/MaleGBR.jpg?t=1296781345


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

thank you, do you think they can both coexist in the tank, its a 33 gallon, or should i take the submissive one back and try and get a female.

thanks again.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

You shouldn't have any issues, especially with such a well planted tank. I'd still try and exchange one for a female though. Far more interesting that way.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

cool, yeah, exactly my thoughts, a pair just seems like it would be better for the fish and for me to observe than two males.

thanks.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Antoine Doinel said:


> You shouldn't have any issues, especially with such a well planted tank. I'd still try and exchange one for a female though. Far more interesting that way.


Yep I agree.


----------



## Lei (Jan 14, 2011)

They are two males. Even faded out the females still have the blue glitter over their black spot if you catch them in the light the right way.

When I bought my GR's the first time I depended on the employee to give me 1 male and 2 females. I got 3 males who proceeded to kill each other, even when I cut the isolation time short and put them in my 70g planted tank.

So, the next time I made sure I knew how to sex them myself. (lesson learned) I have 1 male and 3 females, in my 90g but had to remove one female recently as she was being harrassed so badly by a breeding female. 

If yours are getting along I would leave it, or trade one male for a female or two. I would not add females with the two current males. 

Best of luck


----------

